# Alles Gute Ralle



## lorenz2512 (6 Februar 2011)

Ich wünsche dir alles gute, auch in der neuen Heimat.


----------



## Nordischerjung (6 Februar 2011)

Alles Gute zum 109.  von der Küste


----------



## diabolo150973 (6 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir nur das Beste!!!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!!!

:sm24:


Gruß,

dia


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo Ralle,
ich wünsche dir alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag, hoffentlich 
hälst du trotz deinen hohen Alters noch viele Jahre durch.

gruß Helmut


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (6 Februar 2011)

Ja Ralle

Da mal alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag


:sm24::sm24::sm24::sm24:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo Ralle,
alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. Neulich habe ich gelesen, dass der schnellste 100-Jährige die 100 Meter in 30 Sekunden schafft. 
Bekommst Du die Strecke ohne Rollator hin? Und wie ist deine Zeit dafür? Das Guiness-Bier der Rekorde wird Dich sicher gerne aufnehmen ;-)


----------



## Tommi (6 Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag und behalte Deine
Spontanität.

:sm24:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Paule (6 Februar 2011)

*Alle Gute*

Hallo Ralle,

von mir die besten Wünsche zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm20:
:sm24:


----------



## marlob (6 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## zotos (6 Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen keine Scherze auf kosten des Seniors zu machen.

Mit 109 Jahren darf man ruhig etwas kauzig und fortschrittsfeindlich sein.

PS: Alles Gute.


----------



## Gerhard K (6 Februar 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Metusalem ähm Ralle.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## dalbi (6 Februar 2011)

Hi Ralle,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Solaris (6 Februar 2011)

Auch vonmir alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

:sm20:


----------



## Safety (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo Ralle,
auch von mr alles gute!!


----------



## Corosop15 (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo Ralle, von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag.

Corosop15


----------



## Verpolt (6 Februar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Ralle

:s12::sm24::s11::sm20:


----------



## bike (6 Februar 2011)

Auch mit 109 gehört man nicht zum alten Eisen.
Es gibt Menschen die interessieren erst für einen, wenn man 2000 Jahre tot im Museum liegt.
Bei dir ist das anders.

Daher alles gute zu Geburtstag und achte auf den Rolatorschein


bike


----------



## HaDi (6 Februar 2011)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## MW (6 Februar 2011)

Alles gute zum 109ten Ralle !!!


----------



## Kai (6 Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo Ralle,
auch von mir die besten Wünsche zu deinem "109.ten" Geburtstag. Wenn ich richtig mitgerechnet habe dann das letzte Mal "U-Fu".
Wie auch immer ... :sm20: und Alles Gute von Herzen ...


----------



## Ralle (6 Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank an Alle, die mir gratuliert haben. Das Wetter war heute hier in Berlin zwar durchwachsen aber ich hatte einen wirklich schönen Tag.


----------



## IBFS (6 Februar 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Alle, die mir gratuliert haben. Das Wetter war heute hier in Berlin zwar durchwachsen aber ich hatte einen wirklich schönen Tag.



...die letzten beiden Stunden bekommst du auch noch rum 

alles gute Dir! 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Cerberus (7 Februar 2011)

Von mir nachträglich auch Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo Ralle,

nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20::sm20::sm20:

Grüße

Ralph


----------



## Jan (7 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.

Gibst du in zwei Jahren eine Runde Schnaps für die Schnapszahl aus?

:sm24:


----------



## Question_mark (7 Februar 2011)

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Das Guiness-Bier der Rekorde wird Dich sicher gerne aufnehmen



In das Guiness Bier-Buch kommen nur Leute, die morgens um sechs Uhr nach einem Forum Treffen in Ostrach oder Bielefeld aufrecht auf zwei Beinen gehen können.

In diesem Sinne, Ralle übe einfach schon mal kräftig, das sind echte Herausforderungen. Meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch, übe mal an Deinem Geburtstag für ein Forumstreffen. Und mach einfach noch 110 Jahre weiter so, das passt schon  

Und danke für Deine immer sachliche, aber dennoch humorvolle Moderation hier im Forum.

Gruß 

Question_mark


----------

